
Even new phones are no longer guaranteed to have the latest version of Android - rm999
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/17/16669378/oneplus-5t-razer-phone-android-oreo-missing-why
======
ksk
Do the majority of customers even care if they have the latest version? Heck
even on iOS, I don't recall the last time anyone outside tech even discussed
the version of the OS. Pretty much in line with my experience of what happens
on the desktop.

~~~
MBCook
That’s probably because it’s trivial for people to update iOS, making it a
non-issue.

New iPhones don’t come with iOS 8 or 9 (let alone 5). Worst case is 10 because
it was manufactured before 11 released.

And people do care. That’s how you get some new features like new Emoji or the
upcoming Apple Pay for iMessage.

